# OBDeleven showing inactive engine faults



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I just got my OBDeleven yesterday and did a scan on my 2018 SEL-P (about 12k miles).

It found 4 inactive engine faults. Should I be worried about this? I happen to have an appointment at the dealer in a few days to get my sunroof ambient light turned back on (yay!), so I assume I should bring these faults up to them?

I haven't had/noticed any issues with the car, and the engine light has never been on.

Trouble codes: 

U112300 - Databus error value received
Intermittent

P030000 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
Intermittent

P030400 - Cyl.4 Misfire Detected
Intermittent

P157000 - Engine Control Module (ECM) disabled
Intermittent


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

First step is just clear them and see if they come back. I wouldn't be concerned until then.

Another note, if you do a scan with the engine running, it will generate fault codes. Scans should only be run with the ignition on and engine off.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

I did the original scan with the ignition on and engine off.

Since I already have an appointment coming up at the dealer, should I at least mention it?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Its under warranty so there's no harm in mentioning it. If its only codes (no CEL), all the techs will likely do is scan it again, test drive it, clear codes, send you on your way. For what its worth, my car came from the factory with fault codes in the engine and transmission. They maybe popped up during assembly/testing? I don't know. But it seems pretty common.


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

That's a great point. The fact that OBDeleven won't tell me when/what mileage these codes occurred makes me think that it is very possible that these were always there and not recurring.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Yes... specially the ones for the cylinder missfires, that's a no good think...

Did you get to see how frequent did it happen ??

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## th3dude (Aug 22, 2018)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Yes... specially the ones for the cylinder missfires, that's a no good think...
> 
> Did you get to see how frequent did it happen ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No. Sadly it is just a single code with no time/mileage stamp. CEL has never been on.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Coding from factory is not perfect. For example, our 2019 SEL has constant fault about "Heated steering wheel open circuit". Obviously the module is incorrectly coded from factory since non-premium SEL does not come with heated steering wheel. 
Not even sure how to tell dealer to fix it since as a "normal customer" I should not know about such things  . I think I might just have to play it with it myself and find the magic bit.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Coding from factory is not perfect. For example, our 2019 SEL has constant fault about "Heated steering wheel open circuit". Obviously the module is incorrectly coded from factory since non-premium SEL does not come with heated steering wheel.


Also the dealers do not always properly prep the cars. When I first scanned my car (with VCDS) I discovered several control modules were still in "Transport Mode". This should have been reset at the dealer, but it wasn't.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Where do owners get the idea that a code recorded in the system is a problem?


----------

